

Reasons for iOS outperformance in the US - wallflower
http://www.asymco.com/2013/04/05/reasons-for-ios-outperformance-in-the-us/

======
codecrusade
Horace addresses the mechanism, but does not list the core:

Its about culture- The US is a lead consumer market-Consumer behaviour
originates in the US and spreads/mutates to the rest of the world. The iOS is
the most sophisticated computer in the world. Rest of the world are almost a
decade behind in adoption:)

All the points he listed are outcomes of this:

